# New Native Kayak, Slayer Propel



## Telum Pisces

Well Native has had a good run with their new Slayer line of kayaks and people started asking if they could come out with a propel drive version of it. 

Well they listened and are coming out with a propel drive slayer kayak.


----------



## ctgalloway21

this would be right up my alley if it was priced reasonable. Much higher and you might as well get a Hobie


----------



## hurricanes1

I will be getting one of these if priced right. $2,000 and under


----------



## Dang Dang

Thanks for posting. That's a good looking kayak. A little more competition is usually a good thing. Native makes some good kayaks. Looks like te drive system stays on that rail. Can't wait to see one in action and hear some reviews.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Nice!


----------



## Telum Pisces

Dang Dang said:


> A little more competition is usually a good thing. Native makes some good kayaks.


Native was one of the few first makers to give people a very nice comfy seat as a standard part of the kayak. A nice comfy, dry butt seat is a very nice thing to have in a kayak. And then a few other makers started giving people a nice comfy seat as standard as well. Competition is a good thing for sure.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

The only pic I have seen is it in the background of a YouTube video. Native has removed the video for "editing". 

There are also changes to the Mariner. I am almost certain I will be selling mine and getting the new Mariner. But dam what a tough choice! Mariner Propel or Slayer Propel? Both excellent kayaks that are Angler built.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Here is the pic.


----------



## jbs_bama

That looks nice. Jason, how do you like the propel drive? It looks like it's built pretty tough. Does your mariner do pretty good in the gulf?


----------



## Telum Pisces

Most rumors are saying that they expect it to be out this fall. Maybe Sept 2013.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

The Mariner is at home in the Gulf. Its easy to launch and beach in the breakers. The Propel drive is tough. But I have had an issue with mine.


----------



## Bo Keifus

I would consider giving up my Revo for one of those bad boys :whistling:


----------



## Jason

I thought I saw 1 of these at Pcola Kayak....Red Beard may speak up.....Their drive system looks like it'd be smooth....I thought I saw 1800 or 1900 on the 1 there?????


----------



## Telum Pisces

Jason said:


> I thought I saw 1 of these at Pcola Kayak....Red Beard may speak up.....Their drive system looks like it'd be smooth....I thought I saw 1800 or 1900 on the 1 there?????


You probably saw the Mariner Jason. That one has been out a while. This is a different kayak layout with the same drive system.


----------



## Jason

Telum Pisces said:


> You probably saw the Mariner Jason. That one has been out a while. This is a different kayak layout with the same drive system.


What ever it was....it was awesome looking!!!!:thumbup: just a weeeee bit more then I was looking to fork out!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

13' 2" long
33" wide
I know the price...... but not sure If I can post it.


----------



## hurricanes1

Under or over 2k


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

24..


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Is anybody considering one of these? It is supposed to be faster than the Mariner and have more features like gear tracks and rod holders. You are getting your moneys worth in improvements and the Slayer is a badass yak to begin with.


----------



## ctgalloway21

I am considering it. I fish all kinds of water and currently only have a Jackson Coosa. it is great for rivers and creeks but I am looking for a boat to compliment it that can handle offshore, wind, big lakes such as Guntersville. I am really wanting a pedal drive. The thing about the Slayer Propel, if you remove the pedal drive, it can still be easily paddled with a regular paddle. Can't say the same for a Hobie Pro Angler.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I will say my Mariner paddles well also. I am waiting to see if any changes are made to the Mariner before making any big decisions. You can order your Slayer Propel on August 1st and they will ship out October 1st.


----------



## ctgalloway21

But hold on, Hobie is announcing something new at OR in the next few months. Who knows what it could be


----------



## hurricanes1

I will be getting one, I hope they have it in mango/orange.


----------



## jbs_bama

They look real nice, and they're proud of them. I wish the price was around the same as the mariner or less.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Mariner vs Slayer Propel pic:

I would miss the small mesh pockets that are on the Mariner. Those things held things like pliers and plastic lures etc... Looks like there's less room behind the seat as well. I love the deck storage space on the Mariner. Man, I would be up in the air if I was in the market for a new one. 

Also seems that they are changing the propel unit externally a little bit. Here's a note from someone on the Native Owners Forum:

The drive is the internally the same. The material around the thwart clamp is supposed to be a little thicker. The crank arms are now black and a little shorter for less throw. Most if not all I think will like this, reduces knees drawn closer to the chest for well developed bellies.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

jbs_bama said:


> They look real nice, and they're proud of them. I wish the price was around the same as the mariner or less.


Yes its higher cost. But your getting your moneys worth! More speed. More angler minded rigging options. A BETTER seat. Yes its possible! I agree with Telum Pisces. Its a very hard decision between the two. If Native can incorporate some of the Slayers Angler minded features into the Mariner then I will be getting a new Mariner. I am really considering the Slayer Propel. But I love my Mariner ALOT.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Who thinks the Slayer Propel is more geared towards competing against the PA?


----------



## LUNDY

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Who thinks the Slayer Propel is more geared towards competing against the PA?


im not bashing the Slayer propel, but by no means can it compete with a PA. If anything i would compare more to the outback/revo


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

If you think about it the Slayer is a purpose built fishing kayak. The Mariner is not. 

I am baffled why Native priced the Slayer high. I am hoping there is another Native kayak unveiled in the next year that makes the Slayer Propel the mid grade Propel kayak. Get what I am saying?


----------



## Bahen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mdm_9PlGXy8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Great... Thanks Bahen you are gonna cost me money!!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210

I like where they put the rudder control they listened to their customers. Still wish there was a way to put the rudder away for rough landings


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Also new colors.










I am liking the Lizard Lick. 

Oscar I don't know Native is set on their rudder design. But the Slayer Propel rudder looks alot more beefed up than the Mariner rudder. But their rudders are plastic and do give on impact.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Nice I like the new colors. Jason I can't remmember where u able to adjust the seat on the mariner slide it fore and aft like the new one?

Was ur drive covered under warranty ?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Yep. Its pretty much a requirement. On a Hobie you adjust the pedals to make up for longer or shorter legs. 

Haven't heard back on my drive and warranty yet. This is the only downside of the Propel. On the Mirage drive you can carry basic tools and spare parts and repair it on water. With the Propel you need a toolbox full of special wrenches and pullers. And then you have a gigantic greasy mess. I want to know what will happen if I fill my Propel with gear Lube instead of grease. Gear lube will lubricate better and make it easier to run the drive. The gears wont be running dry.


----------

